# New Fuel Economy After Upgrade!



## bm14582 (Dec 14, 2002)

As some of you know from my earlier thread entries, I have just installed my first modification, a JWT Pop Charger. After I did some performance testing I was curious if my fuel economy would be negatively affected. Usually, before I upgraded, I was getting about 19 MPG with city driving and 27 MPG with highway driving. Immediately following my upgrade I was floored to see my trip computer reporting anywhere between 11 and 17 MPG! But, I figured that the computer had to have time to adjust to the modification, so I didn't pay any attention to my trip computer for a couple of days. Then today I made a long trip and decided to check and see if my fuel economy has improved. First, I tested my city driving and got a new average of 21.5 MPG! That's 2.5 MPG better than before I upgraded. Then I checked my highway mileage: 31 MPG! That's right my highway fuel economy improved by an average of 4 MPG. So I would have to say that the Pop Charger was definitely worth the $100 I spent on it.


----------



## Slayer2003 (Jun 4, 2003)

Sweet deal :thumbup:


----------



## Seaofc (Feb 9, 2004)

Sounds good man. :thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 29, 2003)

Last week I installed a POp-Charger on my B13 SE-R. I'll have to test the mileage on it also!


----------



## bm14582 (Dec 14, 2002)

Hopefully you'll get similar results!


----------

